# diferencia electronica-mecatronica



## Astrot (Nov 8, 2009)

hola quiero saber cual es la diferencia entre esas 2 carrerras

esque estoy entre mecatronica o electronica cual me conviene ahorita 

y en que se diferencia


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2009)

Este link te puede dar una idea general

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecatronica

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------

